# The Atlanta Bully Expo- February 11, 2012- Everything you need to know!



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

* ** OPEN TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC **​* *Dont miss your chance to see the best The American Bully Kennel Club has to offer at this multi-breed, worldwide, indoor, double ABKC event that is open to the general public. *
 
*Home to 1996 Summer Olympic Games, The Georgia International Horse Park(GIHP) has  been "groomed for greatness". The Exhibition Center, GIHP's newest addition, is the perfect venue to host The Atlanta Bully Expo. On-site pet friendly hotel, 18 hole golf course with club house, hotel and bar, atm, ample parking, well drained flooring, power and water through out, and free wifi connection.*

* Less than 5 miles away from I-20, Stone Crest Mall, and a variety of hotels and restaurants. Flying into Hartsfield International Airport? No worries, GIHP's on-site, pet friendly, suites and hotel offers airport shuttles.*

*The show will begin Saturday, February 11, 2012 at 10:00am led by ABKC Judge Big Rudy joining us from Sacramento California followed by Senior National Judge Rolando Mata. Shorty Bull and American Bully Pre-registration is available and recommended. *

*Over 110 exhibitors from all over the world will be in attendance including the countries leading dogs, kennels, magazines, clothing and dog food, all under one roof. Open to the general public, booth available upon request (limited availibility), single dog entry available (limited availbility)...Everyone is welcome. Please feel free to call, text or email any of our representatives with questions or concerns.*

* Home of the 1996 Olympic Games​ FREE Parking ​ Hawthorn Suites Onsite with Airport Shuttle- Pets Accepted​ Golf Course, Olympic Horse Back Riding Trails, Olympic Moutain Bike Trails Onsite​  Mall​ RV Hook up (Must be arranged in advance)​ Free Wifi​​*
 *Austin - 770-658-9237 Randy- 336-302-4882 *​ *Racheal- 770-883-4732*​ [email protected] [email protected]theatlantaexpo.com [email protected]​ *THE ATLANTA EXPO- ABKC Conformation Dog Show*​ Georgia International Horse Park​ 1996 Centennial Olympic Parkway​ Conyers, Ga 30013​ *WWW.THEATLANTAEXPO.COM**WWW.THEBULLYEMBASSY.COM*
10 x 10 (1 table ,2 chairs, 2 passes, 4 dogs) - $175 
10 x 20 ( 2 tables, 4 chairs, 4 passes, 8 dogs) - $275 ​ 10 x 30 (3 tables, 6 chairs, 6 passes, 12 dogs)- $ 425 ​ (all booths include pipe and drape)​ (Additional Passes $10, For larger booths please contact us)​ Paypal Payments- [email protected]​ General Admission- $15, Kids under 12 FREE​ - Single Dog Entry $40- Must bring Crate, No booth set ups, no banners, 1 dog/per person.
 FAQ:

1. Do all dogs have to be ABKC registered to enter the show ring? Yes, all dogs must be ABKC registered. Temporary registration is available on site for $10.00 if your dog is not ABKC registered.

2. Can I bring my dog to the show without entering my dog into the show? Single dog entry into the building is $40; this includes your arm band and the dog's entrance. You must bring a crate. No banners, no booth set ups. 1 dog per person. Limited availability, 

3. What must my dog wear in the show ring? Show leads or chokers, No Chain leads, no spikes, no harness, no muzzle. 

4. What if I arrive after 1030 am will I be able to enter into the show? Show 1 registration starts at 8 am and ends at 1030am. If you are not in line by 1030 am you will not be able to register for show 1. Show 2 registrations will end at 1230pm, if you are not in line by 1230pm you will not be able to register for show 2. 

5. What if I need additional bands for my booth? Additional bands may be purchased before the event or on site for $10/per person.  

6. Once I pay the $40 to enter the building may I show my dog? Yes, but you must also register the dig for the show. Each show is $20. 

7. How much is parking? Free 

8. Who are the judges? Big Rudy - Show 1 11 am, Rolando- Show 2 following Show 1 

9. What will my dog win? Best of Breed in both shows will win $500. Each variety winner will win a bag of Victor Dog food and bully sculpture trophy. 

10. Will there be food and drinks at the event? Yes, world class catering company Proof of Pudding will be serving breakfast and lunch on site. 

11. Where can I walk my dogs during the show? Dog walk areas will be marked. Popper scoopers and mop buckets will be available in case of accidents. Failure to pick up after your dog could result in your removal from the venue. 

12. Is the show kid friendly? Yes, kids enter free with an adult. 

13. Will there be a fun show? No, this is an ABKC only sanctioned event. 

14. Will there be weight pull or protection training? No, this is conformation show only. 

15. Can I bring my dog a day of the show if I am not showing? Single dog entry is $40. This includes the owner's entrance and the dog's entrance into the building. Must have crate. 1 dog per person. The dog must remain in a crate unless going to and from dog walk areas.  

16. Why do I need to bring a crate, my dog will be with me the entire time? All dogs are to remain in booth areas or in a crate unless going to and from the bathroom or to and from the show ring. If you are attending the show to exhibit your dog, you must buy a booth. If you are attending to just participate in the show, you may purchase single entry crate space.  ​
























​​


----------



## bullychick2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hoping to make this one!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

bullychick2010 said:


> Hoping to make this one!!!


Yay! I hope you can!


----------



## bullychick2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Yay! I hope you can!


 I'm working on it!! If all works out I will def be there, just have to get hotel and everything under control. LOL!! Because it may just be me and my doggies!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Who all is coming out today?? I'll be there with Shox and the Hurricane!


----------

